# Hello, new here (Azoospermia, ttc no1, aged 34)



## EverythingatOnce (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum and new to everything really. I titled my post so people can find this info easily as I couldn't find much relating my my specific situation (older mum, ttc number 1, with male factor etc).

i'm 34 now and he's 33 and we've been ttc number 1 for 2 years. We actually didn't want children at all and then when i turned 32 something just 'clicked' and my biological clock kicked in with full force! Devastating to be told actually you can't! We have azoospermia, complete 0 count  Been for our first blood tests today (LH, FSH, AMH, and cystic fibrosis i think?). Results will take 2 or 3 months and if his tests show he is producing sperm then we'll go straight to ICSI. 

We're with Burton Reproductive Centre in east midlands and will get 1 NHS funded round, then looking at egg sharing to help with costs of private. After that we'll look at adoption. 

Really scared, and not overly optimistic over the whole prcess due to my age (will affect not only ICSI chances but later ivf, and also adoption as they generally want couples aged 25 to 35 for young babies/ children 

Nice to meet you all, and good to read we are not alone, though i wish non of you were habing to go through this!

Baby dust x


----------



## Mrs G 0207 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just thought I would wave hello.
Me and my DH both have issues, but DH especially relates to yours he also has azoospermia, his is related to cystic fibrosis. We are currently waiting to hear from st.marys in manchester about starting treatment.  We also only get 1 round. We have decided if it doesn't work with that 1 round we will see how we feel about using a sperm donor and doing it at home using clomid for me. 
Good luck for your results,  I know how you must be feeling. But don't let it get you to down, its amazing what they can do nowadays .


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

If  you have a look at the male factors of infertility section there is a thread for non obstructive azoospermia a lot of ladies with plenty of experience there.

I think there is also a thread for obstructive azoospermia, or at least some info on it, we were part of the NOA diagnosis so I didn't really do much research into obstructive seemed pointless. 

Obstructive is the better diagnosis as it usually means there is a better chance of finding usuable sperm for icsi. Its trapped by blockage etc.  

The NOA diagnosis can basically  be testicular failure, can be  caused by a number of things, mumps, testicles not dropping soon enough as a child, trauma to that region, genetic reason (karyotype testing usually rules that out) In some cases a biopsy can be performed and usable sperm found for use with Icsi once they have matured it. (An indicator for testicular failure can be size of testicles, the smaller they are the higher the percentage they aren't working)

Then theres the treatable NOA where it's a hormone problem affecting production, sometimes pills can kick start production

reverse ejaculation where sperm ends up in the bladder (not quite sure how they harvest that way) 

Absence of the Vaas Defferens which could mean your man is a  cystic fibrosis carrier, ssr (surgical sperm retrieval can be used for that.


----------



## EverythingatOnce (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks so much for your input  and the vote of confidence Jenna. Do you mind if I ask how you’ll do that at home if you need to? I wasn’t aware that was an option although I did hear something about Asda doing fertility drugs. Can you buy donor sperm privately?


Wibble we haven’t had our results yet but he hasn’t had any previous illnesses or surgeries that might have caused damage so we’re hoping it’s an obstruction and can be easily worked around.

So good to know there are so many things they can do now no matter what the situation!


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

EverythingatOnce,

Just wanted to send a  as I have been where you are now and know how devastating it is and how awful the uncertainty is. Please do check out the NOA thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323562.msg5922350#new

2 to 3 months seems like a long wait for your blood tests, even on NHS? Our GP also referred us for a testicular ultrasound for DH as soon as we got 2 zero sperm results so they could check what was going on in there/potential blockage.... so maybe you could ask for that aswell to get things moving. The other NOA ladies who are still in the investigation stage will be able to help further on what to ask for.

Sadly there was no sperm for us but I am now early-days pregnant with twins conceived with the help of a donor and we are so happy and there was a long time I never thought I could be happy again.

Good luck with your results and keep coming on here as there will be support for you. x


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

EverythingAtOnce

Just wanted to send my love, there is lots of support on here and it had really helped me.  It is a very dark time but all us ladies in this position are very strong.  Things will get easier.

Xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Everythingatonce - welcome to FF

I had exactly the same at 32 too  . I've posted some links below for you:

- Male factors in infertility boards - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

- Awaiting tests and next steps - chat thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324110.0

- East Midlands boards - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=522.0

Hope this helps and lots of  

KA xxx


----------



## Mrs G 0207 (Jul 8, 2014)

We may use a known donor, we will see. I will get clomid from my GP. 
It's never the end of the road, there are so many options available xx


----------



## EverythingatOnce (Oct 7, 2014)

Bumblebus it does seem to be a very long time to wait. I think it is the genetic profiling they are doing for him that takes the longest. i am going to ring the clinic on monday to see if they have any of my results back because at least then I can see if there may be any problems on my side too and try to get the ball rolling there. Congratulations on your bubba, that’s such great news 

Karennana weird how it happens isn’t it!! People kept telling me oh you’ll change your mind one day, and it used to REALLY drive me mad. At the time i really had no wish to have children. I did feel a vague pang of broodiness once before when i lived in a very small village with lots of children. but at that point my logical side kicked in and said don’t be silly, the world is crowded enough, i’m scared of childbirth, I’ll be an old mum, I’m just being selfish cause I don’t want to be alone in old age etc etc… But when that lightbulb went off that all went out the window and all I could FEEL was, I want a baby! I still have the same thoughts and fears of course, but I dunno, it’s just nature isn’t it.

Jenna good luck with everything. It’d be really interesting to follow your progress as you go along. I hope you have your good news soon xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,

Our blood results took 2-3 months too and is the standard waiting time for St Marys in Manchester.

My partner was diagnosed with azoospermia before we met and had a retrieval, he got told after the op that he produces sperm but the tube which carries it from A - B never developed as a baby which why he had zero count on his tests.  We had our first round of ICSI this year and are now expecting twins   they tested the sperm after the retrieval and was told he has good numbers and good quality but it just couldn't get out.  Hopefully this will be the same for you too, feel free to ask me any questions 

Wishing you all the best.
Gemma x


----------

